# Genelec, Focal or Adam Monitors



## JT (Aug 21, 2018)

I was talking to a Sweetwater rep, and this is what he suggested in my search for small active monitors. I'm out in the middle of nowhere, so I have to purchase online. 

Genelec I know, but I'm not familiar with Focal or Adam. Anyone have experience with those brands?

These are the specific model we discussed:
Genelec 8010 and 8020
Focal 40
Adam Audio A3X

Thanks,
JT


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 22, 2018)

Good choices. I've heard all three, and my personal preference were the Genelec's. I would also have a look at the Yamaha HS5's, they are cheaper but are no slouch compared to the others. It's too bad you can't have a listen to all these monitors, as it really comes down to personal taste.


----------



## Piano Pete (Aug 23, 2018)

I got a pair of focals, I like them. I wish they would produce lower frequencies at softer volumes, but I dont think any monitor/sub combo would :( (I like working quieter.)


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 23, 2018)

these new breed of more affordable speakers seems to be good. the jbl5 series reach very down the freq range. i have the focal solob. to me both sets sound very good. 
seems the yamaha h5 are also good.


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 23, 2018)

I have no experience with those. I have been using Dynaudio bm5a's for 10 years and a pair of Avantone Mix Cubes. I love them both. Dynaudio doesnt make the bm line anymore, but their new LYD looks impressive - https://www.dynaudio.com/professional-audio/lyd/lyd-7


----------



## JT (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestions so far. Due to my room/desk size restrictions, I think I'm looking at a 4" speaker. I've been reading some good things about Neumann KH 80. Anyone have experience with those?


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 24, 2018)

I've got a pair of small Focal (CMS40 discontinued) that are sounding lovely.
As mentioned before, I like very much the sound of Dynaudio as well.

I've never really liked the sound of Genelec. Adam is nice too, but no a go-to choice for me.


----------



## James Everingham (Aug 28, 2018)

Focal CMS or Shapes? I have Trios and can't say enough good things, but I have heard Twins before and didn't like them nearly as much. I respect a lot of people that enjoy the 40s. If you have a small room I think the Focal Shapes would serve you well, I've heard Neumann monitors before and they were a little harsh on the low mids for me

Test before you buy if you can, it's a very personal choice - but if you're in the middle of nowhere perhaps you can get a good returns/try-out policy?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 28, 2018)

Those KH 80s are mighty popular with people in the know. My engineer uses five of them and mixes at very low volume.

I like to compose with pretty loud sound, so I use larger 3-way monitors from Dan Wallin. They are amazing.


----------



## JT (Aug 28, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Those KH 80s are mighty popular with people in the know. My engineer uses five of them and mixes at very low volume.
> 
> I like to compose with pretty loud sound, so I use larger 3-way monitors from Dan Wallin. They are amazing.


I ended up ordering the KH80's. They arrive tomorrow. Hopefully they'll work out the way I hope.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 29, 2018)

James Everingham said:


> If you have a small room I think the Focal Shapes would serve you well


Indeed ! AFAIK, the CMS range are discontinued and replaced by the Shape.
Since you ended up buying KH80, please update us with your feedback


----------



## JT (Sep 4, 2018)

Just an update on my experience with the KH80's. I didn't have the luxury of hearing different monitors in person and had no way to compare them except for what info I could find online, and long conversations with a Sweetwater rep. My previous monitors were M-Audio, and going to the KH80's has seemed like a whole new world has opened up. I can hear individual frequency bands so much easier now, and the reverb, instead of just hearing a tail, now I'm hearing the room. These are obviously subjective impressions, but I'm very happy with the choice I made.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 4, 2018)

I have Focal Alpha 65 and they are excellent speakers.

They have a really impeccable sound definition.

A good value for money.

They are in the price of your choice of speaker models.

Adam is a brand of excellence, I was lucky in having Adam A8X and breathtaking, even without Sub.

Now Adam has come out of other T series but, still on a report quality price,

Focal remains more interesting.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 4, 2018)

Typically speakers need a burn-in time as well to get to where they are more reliable sound-wise. My speakers took about 50 hours of continuous play. Might be a placebo effect, but they sure sounded better to me after that time period.

For anyone checking out speakers, you'll have a very difficult time going off recommendations - you really need to listen to them in your studio to get a feel for whether they will work for you or not. I tried some Focals and couldn't stand them, but others swear by them. I like Neumanns (I have KH310s) and against popular vote, Genelecs as well.

I had some Adam A7s and they started to fall apart after 3 years - broken woofer lead, switch stuck in the on position, etc... sounded good but were unreliable; and I listen at fairly low levels! 

So yeah... speaker opinions... trust no one - get them in your studio for the acid test.


----------



## kavinsky (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd recommend Adam a7x, outstanding monitors.


----------



## Josh Richman (Sep 5, 2018)

I did not like the color and the tiny listening space of the adams at all. Needless to say, I have a new pair of Barefoot mm26s ordered.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 5, 2018)

I’ve been happily using Adam P11As for more than 10 years now, and I just love them.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 5, 2018)

AMAROK13 said:


> I have Focal Alpha 65 and they are excellent speakers.
> 
> They have a really impeccable sound definition.
> 
> ...



Except he's looking for 4" speakers.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 5, 2018)

It seems to me that the case.

Like the other models mentioned above


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 5, 2018)

I like Genelec monitors. (8030b are the smallest I use) Somehow they produce a 3D sound stage that I miss on other speakers of similar specs. Also the build quality is outstanding for the price.


----------

